# Living in London married to US citizen



## Watson76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all
I'm an Australian living in the UK married to an American. We met in the US, got married while living in the UK and plan to move back to the US in just over a year.
My question relates to my spouse filling an immigrant visa petition for me. Reading the US Government website it seems that the petition can be filed while we are still living in the UK. However the language is a little vague so I thought I would double check with the EF community.
Anyone who has gone through the process your advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Looking for adventure (Feb 18, 2015)

*Completing spouse visa process*

Hi,

My husband and I are in virtually the same position, with his final interview of the process tomorrow morning. I have been his sponsor from here in London where we live together. You will come across the affidavit of support that your partner as your sponsor will have to complete. The wording on the website is worrying on first inspection because you have to prove that you are currently 'domiciled' in the US. However, if you read all the small print you can apply from this end at the embassy if you can prove that you intend to domicile together again soon. This can be things like evidence of looking for work or finding somewhere to live etc. We have completed he whole process in London only so far, including the mandatory health check appointment.

It has taken 10 months so far, so I would get on it ASAP. Good luck with it!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow 10 months!! I didn't think it would take that long lol. I'm in London as well, I'm US and my husband is UK. We just sent off our I130 application this week so we have just begun. Lol I still had my US Drivers license and checking/savings acct and credit card statement to show that I'm still in contact with the U.S. Hopefully that will be ok. I think I sent in too much oh well.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States

If you want an aila Lawyer in london

US Immigration & US Visa Lawyer London: Expert Green Card and & Visa Services


----------



## Looking for adventure (Feb 18, 2015)

*Visa*

It has taken a long time, yes, but they have followed exactly the process laid out on their website helpfully. Also, we haven't come across any issues at all so far, even though I've not lived there since I was an infant. They don't seem to be actively looking for things to make the process difficult, so sending too much shouldn't be an issue for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States If you want an aila Lawyer in london US Immigration & US Visa Lawyer London: Expert Green Card and & Visa Services


 thanks Davis I looked into lawyers first but what they quoted me was outrageous so we are doing it ourselves. Just might take longer and loads of questions to make sure we are doing it right but our case is straightforward so should be ok


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking for adventure said:


> It has taken a long time, yes, but they have followed exactly the process laid out on their website helpfully. Also, we haven't come across any issues at all so far, even though I've not lived there since I was an infant. They don't seem to be actively looking for things to make the process difficult, so sending too much shouldn't be an issue for you. Fingers crossed!


I wouldn't think sending too much in should be a problem either as they can just sift through what they need and I kept everything really organised so hopefully easy for them. I just can't believe it's taken you guys this long as I heard applying thru London was much quicker. Oh well


----------



## Looking for adventure (Feb 18, 2015)

ddang said:


> I wouldn't think sending too much in should be a problem either as they can just sift through what they need and I kept everything really organised so hopefully easy for them. I just can't believe it's taken you guys this long as I heard applying thru London was much quicker. Oh well


Some of that time includes delays at our end trying to gather the necessary original documents for the various interviews etc. I imagine that it could be a lot quicker if you already had everything required for each stage.


----------



## MIAMINAT (May 31, 2014)

USC here, married to a UKC. @ddang just wanted to let you know, we started our paperwork process at the end of September and our interview is scheduled for February! I'd say that's much faster than we expected, we were thinking it would take 10-12 months in total.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

MIAMINAT said:


> USC here, married to a UKC. @ddang just wanted to let you know, we started our paperwork process at the end of September and our interview is scheduled for February! I'd say that's much faster than we expected, we were thinking it would take 10-12 months in total.


Oh wow congrats! That is much faster!! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Watson76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for the advice. Happy to know that we can submit from London. We have a bit of time up our sleeves but will give ourselves 10 months as a buffer.
Good luck with your applications, I hope that it all works out.


----------



## Mike83 (Mar 15, 2015)

ddang said:


> Wow 10 months!! I didn't think it would take that long lol. I'm in London as well, I'm US and my husband is UK. We just sent off our I130 application this week so we have just begun. Lol I still had my US Drivers license and checking/savings acct and credit card statement to show that I'm still in contact with the U.S. Hopefully that will be ok. I think I sent in too much oh well.


Hi I have started my process at the London embassy also  My wife is American im Brit. My biggest fear at the start of this is that I wouldn't be able to follow my family to the US whilst decisions are being made. I then found out about the K-3 visa; which allows the person applying to go to the States whilst a process is in motion, however upon filling the I-130 I was informed not to bother with the K-3 as it takes longer to process than the I-130! Good luck to you


----------

